

Deleted Facebook and MySpace Posts Are Discoverable: Romano v. Steelcase - bobds
http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2010/09/deleted_faceboo.htm

======
awa
Unfortunately, its difficult to side with plaintiff's here but rulings like
these can impact privacy laws later and may force online business to retain
data for much longer than users want.

